# Feral or possibly stay cat dilemma



## Kav11 (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi everyone, I introduced myself a couple of days ago. I feel I am stuck between a rock and a hard place with this situation. I moved into a new apartment 6 months ago and noticed several community cats. One in particular was super friendly and loved being pet. We decided to put out food and water for him which he frequented along with his suspected female companion. He is not neutered and only seen hanging around with the female cat that comes by. Last week we noticed one of his eyes slightly closed and after it progressively got worse we brought him to an emergency clinic where he had surgery for an infected bite wound that abscessed above his eye but luckily missed it. He is recovering in our apartment right now. The issue is we have a newly adopted 7 year old male that is neutered and has adjusted nicely. He’s been in a household with other feral cats so I trust our cat Papa could adjust eventually to having the new addition Tatum around. The vet tested for FIV for which Tatum is positive. It’s quite saddening because we would like to neuter him and return him to his habitat but the vet said we should either keep him indoors from now on or euthanasia was also on the table which I could not fathom. We want Tatum to have a happy life and live in the habitat natural to him. Even these past few days it tears me up to see him meowing and scratching to get back outside. He’s stuck inside with a cone on so that’s a double whammy. I know once he is neutered this can decrease his need to go outside and urinate throughout the house and lower the possibility of him fighting with Papa and infecting him but there’s no guarantee it will happen. I guess I’m torn whether to try and adjust him to indoor life and hoping he gets along with Papa. Or returning him outside after neutering and hoping he does not transmit the disease to other cats. We want to keep Papa safe but also want the best quality of life for Tatum. Tatum is very loving towards us so it makes it even harder. I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Koda&jack (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi! If you have the time, energy, and money I would definitely keep Tantum. It's always nice to rescue and save a cat in need  Cats who test positive for FIV often need much more medical attention and care than a normal cat would. Keeping him indoors with you would up his quality of life and possibly his lifespan a lot. Since he seems to be adjusting well to you guys, I would keep him. Releasing him outside into his colony would put many more innocent cats at risk. It may be a little strange for him to adapt to indoor life at first, but it will be so much better for him in the long run. If you do choose to keep him, be very careful with the transitioning process. You don't want to risk Papa getting infected with FIV. If it's possible, keep Tantum or Papa on a hardness/leash when they are in the same room, until you can trust both of them. Make sure that if any aggressive behavior happens to immediately separate them!! ASAP. It is very possible to keep a FIV positive cat with a FIV negative cat, you can go check out the Youtube channel Cole and Marmalade! Both of the kitties are very beautiful and I hope this helps!


----------



## Kav11 (Mar 10, 2021)

Thank you for your response I really appreciate the feedback. Animals truly deserve the world


----------



## Koda&jack (Feb 8, 2021)

I’m so happy I could help! Animals are really too good for this world. Keep me posted on your decision


----------

